# New Top Water frogs



## Bigcarl (Feb 22, 2013)

I got this information on these new products at Walmart in a newsletter over the weekend. The frogs have caught my eye because love using top water lures for bass fishing.

I'm attached the link so you can see for yourselves
http://www.lunkerhunt.com/2014exclusive/

Once I pick one up I will post some pictures and a review.


----------



## Bigcarl (Feb 22, 2013)

I finally made it out to pick up one of these frogs.

The quality is fantastic and it has a nice paint job, although the fish won't notice.
The body and legs are sturdy. I would worry about them being bitten off by a hungry musky that comes up short, but they tend to destroy most soft baits (mine anyway).

Finally the legs, more than a gimmicky tassel. The frog's legs extend on the retrieve and contract during pauses to replicate real frog movements. On the pause the frog will sit at a 45 degree angle with just its head poking out of the water once again to replicate the resting position of a frog.

It created a good amount of noise on the surface and its weedless design lets it slip through the cover easily


----------

